# Blue screen of death



## ojfoggin (Aug 11, 2004)

I have a feeling that Microsoft changed the BSOD for XP as I haven't seen it too often...


BUT...


I have recently downloaded Limewire (as has my housemate) and both of our machines randomly crash and go to BSOD (usually after I have left it for a while but it did it the other day while I was using IE)

It says something along the lines of "a file is missing netdlwl.??? (can't remember the ext)

All I can do is hit the restart button and windows boots up as though nothing has happened (no safe mode or anything)  My friend has uninstalled Limewire and he says its gone away but I use it a lot and used to have it (before re install of win xp) and it worked fine.

Any advice?!?!?

P.S.  I also had the windows has recovered from a critical error and I installed SP1 and it seems to have gone away for now.


----------



## Praetor (Aug 11, 2004)

> I have a feeling that Microsoft changed the BSOD for XP as I haven't seen it too often...


Its had a minor tweak since 2K.



> It says something along the lines of "a file is missing netdlwl.??? (can't remember the ext)
> All I can do is hit the restart button


If you're getting the type of BSOD that the only way out is to hit the reset button, you should be able to get the full name.... If you can get the full name that would be a start


----------



## ojfoggin (Aug 11, 2004)

Ok thanks

I'll see if I can get my pc to crash again...

!!I just remembered, I took a picture of it with my phone.

One sec, I'll see if I can get it.


----------



## ojfoggin (Aug 11, 2004)

Here we go...

"A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_THAN_OR_EQUAL

.
.
.
.
BLAH BLAH BLAH
.
.
.
.
Technichal information:
*** STOP: 0x00000001 (0x02370540,0x00000002,0x00000001,0xF70CA862)    [or something]

*** NETDLWL.SYS - Address F70CA862 base at F70CA000, Datestamp [or something] 3f12894a

Defragging dump of physical memory
Physical memory dump complete.
Contact your system administrator or tech help group for further assistance."


PHEW!!

So anyway, you're my only tech help group and I'm contacting you for further assistance.

Hope you can help.

Thanks

Oliver


----------



## Praetor (Aug 11, 2004)

This might be helpful? http://www.jannis.to/daily/index.php?serendipity[action]=search&serendipity[searchTerm]=NETDLWL


----------



## ojfoggin (Aug 11, 2004)

Thankyou, thankyou, thankyou.


You are a geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenius!!!!!

At last, unstoppable downloads!!


----------



## Praetor (Aug 11, 2004)

Glad I could help


----------



## jonnyturner (Aug 24, 2004)

*heeelp*

hi, noticed your reply and figured the guy got sorted out ok, im havin the exact same problem, bsod with same message (when using p2p), i cant get that link to load 

do you have the info to hand? or another link? id be most grateful as its drivin me mad!

same scenario, XP and dlink wireless card

thanks in advance, hope you can help me

jon


----------



## Praetor (Aug 25, 2004)

Have you checked out the link i posed above?


----------



## kharmini91 (Aug 25, 2004)

> I have recently downloaded Limewire



I haven't used limewire for a while, but I'm pretty sure that it is bundled with adware/spyware software.  BearShare, which is also an ad-supported gnutella client (gnutella is a P2P network which I believe started with Napster in its free days), has a "lite" version for download on this website: http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download.asp?fid=8062&fileidx=1

Ad-aware has actually confirmed that this software contains no ad/spyware.  Great program, you can download from multiple sources at the same time and I've never downloaded a corrupt mp3 or any viruses.  FastTrack, the company that created BearShare, says that it made BearShare lite for people who wish to download freely with no adware or spyware (like who doesn't dumbass  ) Good luck.


----------



## jonnyturner (Aug 25, 2004)

ah the link works now great. ive followed the steps and everythin went to plans so fingers crossed 

thanks for your help guys


----------



## Praetor (Aug 25, 2004)

Hope it works out for ya!


----------



## ZizzLe (Sep 6, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> This might be helpful? http://www.jannis.to/daily/index.php?serendipity[action]=search&serendipity[searchTerm]=NETDLWL




I have pretty much the same problem as turner when I'm downloading torrents. I tried to go to the link a few times waiting a while in between visits but it doesnt work. It started happening when I installed wireless internet. I'm guessing the same process would help me. Am I right? Thanks


----------



## Praetor (Sep 7, 2004)

Well only you can tell if the process helps you or not  Try it


----------



## dsv99 (Oct 6, 2004)

I have the same problem - but I can't get to the link in the above posts - can't even get to www.jannis.to - does anyone have the web page saved or cached or even know how to fix this problem

Many thanks


----------



## Praetor (Oct 6, 2004)

Webpage works for me... what error are you encountering?


----------



## helmie (Apr 1, 2006)

Smiling.... IM NOT SMILING! Every single post you have made is to revive 2+ year old threads, and your only other no revive post was a spam!!

Go away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

